#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Query to Show 0 if no match found

## pr4t3ek

Hi,
I have the following SQL code:

I would like to know if there is a way to bring back a "0" if no matches are found for all the items in the "DOBTable" table.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Chance2

That depends on the version of SQL you are using, for example Access uses NZ(field, value if null). MS SQL uses IsNull(field, value if null), and Oracle uses NVL(field, value if null).

----------


## pr4t3ek

Access it is

----------

